# Ozello Redfish & Trout Classic May 5



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Pecks Ozello Redfish & Trout Classic May 5
Presented by Diablo Paddlesports
Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Launch Kayaks 6 AM Launch Maps on Website
CPR Weigh In 2 PM Pecks Old Port Cove Restaurant Ozello, Florida
Online Registration Only $40
Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------

